# Lyft eliminating acceptance rate



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Not sure this is news to you, but it is news to me. My lyft vip tells me they are "probably" doing away with acceptance rate as a requirement for pdb this year. This is a hot topic of internal discussion at lyft now, and they are already testing the idea in some capacity he would not explain.

Is this news to anyone else?


----------



## Pinapple Man (Aug 8, 2017)

Dropking said:


> Not sure this is news to you, but it is news to me. My lyft vip tells me they are "probably" doing away with acceptance rate as a requirement for pdb this year. This is a hot topic of internal discussion at lyft now, and they are already testing the idea in some capacity he would not explain.
> 
> Is this news to anyone else?


Acceptance rating does not bother me, peak hour ride requirement does.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Pinapple Man said:


> Acceptance rating does not bother me, peak hour ride requirement does.


Well, it should bother you because it is suppressing your earnings potential if you reallyyy do 90%. Does anyone really?

I didn't ask him about peak hours but I guess I could. Guessing they would keep that. Uber has peak hours now too, they just do it in a different way.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

PDB is never part of the convo for me as 90% is crazy acceptance rate.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

The 90% acceptance rate prevents me from thinking about any Lyft incentive except Shuffling Lyft Line


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

New2This said:


> The 90% acceptance rate prevents me from thinking about any Lyft incentive except Shuffling Lyft Line


Bingo. Exactly the problem they want to solve. The acceptance rate may mean that people are actually doing less rides for lyft and more for uber. Thats what tbey are arguing about.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Dropking said:


> Bingo. Exactly the problem they want to solve. The acceptance rate may mean that people are actually doing less rides for lyft and more for uber. Thats what tbey are arguing about.


There is a reason I am at 4200 Uber rides and 460 Lyft.

I'm amazed it's taken Lyft this long. Usually anything Uber does Lyft does immediately thereafter


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

They should of left the damn PDB alone in the first place....I accepted every ride and mass produced for them when it was the 10%-20% of your gross for bonus. They could raised the fee for booking with PAX and lowered the tier to 15% bonus off gross, and I still would of been happy. 
They created needing driver's by messing with bonus and forcing full time people like me to run with Uber more than half the time per week. Now all our bonus money going to new driver payouts. 

They have to lay on the poop bed they created


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

[̲̅$̲̅(̲̅5̲̅)̲̅$̲̅]
[̲̅$̲̅(̲̅5̲̅)̲̅$̲̅]
[̲̅$̲̅(̲̅5̲̅)̲̅$̲̅]
[̲̅$̲̅(̲̅ ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°̲̅)̲̅$̲̅]
[̲̅$̲̅(̲̅5̲̅)̲̅$̲̅]
[̲̅$̲̅(̲̅5̲̅)̲̅$̲̅]
⊂_ヽLET
＼＼ D
＼ ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) O
<　⌒ヽ W
/ 　 へ＼ N
/　　/　＼＼
ﾚ　ノ　　 ヽ_つ
/　/ L
/　/Y
(　(ヽ F
|　|、＼T
| 丿 ＼ ⌒)
| |　　) /
`ノ )
(_／[̲̅$̲̅(̲̅5̲̅)̲̅$̲̅][̲̅$̲̅(̲̅5̲̅)̲̅$̲̅]

strikes again***


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

New2This said:


> There is a reason I am at 4200 Uber rides and 460 Lyft.
> 
> I'm amazed it's taken Lyft this long. Usually anything Uber does Lyft does immediately thereafter


So true.



dirtylee said:


> [̲̅$̲̅(̲̅5̲̅)̲̅$̲̅]
> [̲̅$̲̅(̲̅5̲̅)̲̅$̲̅]
> [̲̅$̲̅(̲̅5̲̅)̲̅$̲̅]
> [̲̅$̲̅(̲̅ ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°̲̅)̲̅$̲̅]
> ...


That looks clever but what is it?



jgiun1 said:


> They should of left the damn PDB alone in the first place....I accepted every ride and mass produced for them when it was the 10%-20% of your gross for bonus. They could raised the fee for booking with PAX and lowered the tier to 15% bonus off gross, and I still would of been happy.
> They created needing driver's by messing with bonus and forcing full time people like me to run with Uber more than half the time per week. Now all our bonus money going to new driver payouts.
> 
> They have to lay on the poop bed they created


But isn't it a lot easier and more lucrative driving for both companies rather than worrying about bonuses?


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Dropking said:


> Not sure this is news to you, but it is news to me. My lyft vip tells me they are "probably" doing away with acceptance rate as a requirement for pdb this year. This is a hot topic of internal discussion at lyft now, and they are already testing the idea in some capacity he would not explain.
> 
> Is this news to anyone else?


News to me but they need to get rid of it for all of their promos and incentives. I've all but shut off Lyft for this very reason. Let us know if you hear more.


----------



## Goduckies (Mar 23, 2017)

I have made 3 bonuses with lyft since April, hit most with uber. there is a reason... tried it again the other week and again reminded me of why... i was sitting in 200% busy area in sf saturday night and got 5 25% pings in a row 8 mins away ... i had to turn lyft app off and snagged uber 2.3x instead... the 90% is bs and i will always be a part time driver for lyft until that changes.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

When the PDB paid 20%, a 75%er like me was getting 95% of the fare, they got 5% plus the booking fee.

When Lyft changed it to a flat dollar amount for the bonus, I would hit the bonus then drive 50/50 for the rest of the week.

Now, I can't even hit the max PDB because the peak rides required are impossible to attain. So, I just drive 50 50 the entire week, and Lyft loses me quite a bit to Uber rides. Plus, I tell customers honestly that I no longer have a preference, Lyft has changed for the worse.

New drivers are lured in with lies and false hope of making extra money. I don't understand why they do this, as soon as drivers realize the truth they either quit or they are disgruntled like all of us, which makes for extremely poor marketing when we tell customer the truth. Wouldn't it be better if they would simply pay us a better rate on a consistent basis instead of having to constantly pay out bonuses for new hires and keep the turnover too high?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Mista T said:


> When the PDB paid 20%, a 75%er like me was getting 95% of the fare, they got 5% plus the booking fee.
> 
> When Lyft changed it to a flat dollar amount for the bonus, I would hit the bonus then drive 50/50 for the rest of the week.
> 
> ...


I agree. I Used to do $75-100 in tips a week and every Monday have almost $200 in cash out now money after 8pm......lord do in miss those days. Now I get a quirky bonus here and there that are paid out following week IF you opt in. They don't realize the smoke and mirrors tactic they deployed ruined the motivation for the drivers. I knew my numbers day by day to always meet the bonus, now I don't care about anything with them including the acceptance rates. I opt in to the gimmicks and don't even drive the whole week just to say screw you!!!!


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

Dropking said:


> Not sure this is news to you, but it is news to me. My lyft vip tells me they are "probably" doing away with acceptance rate as a requirement for pdb this year. This is a hot topic of internal discussion at lyft now, and they are already testing the idea in some capacity he would not explain.
> 
> Is this news to anyone else?


Nope. Lyft is garbage and will always stay garbage by design. They need to be shut down along with uber to make room for sustainable companies.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

The acceptance rate thing is ridiculous.

Nowadays, you're either somebody aiming for near-100 or hovering around 2% - 6% because there's no point.


Also because the algorithms are SO geared to jinxing PDB workers, they keep sending the same ping over and over even if you're a 1%er..... screwing over both driver AND passenger (who's clearly NOT happy trying to get a ride for 40 minutes)

Do NOT send me a ping I've rejected unless PrimeTime has been added, I clearly CHOSE not to take it and didn't "miss" it


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Do NOT send me a ping I've rejected unless PrimeTime has been added


I keep telling Lyft the higher the PT the higher my acceptance rate but they don't listen...


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

New2This said:


> I keep telling Lyft the higher the PT the higher my acceptance rate but they don't listen...
> 
> View attachment 205104
> View attachment 205107
> View attachment 205108


I love you


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

New2This said:


> I keep telling Lyft the higher the PT the higher my acceptance rate but they don't listen...
> 
> View attachment 205104
> View attachment 205107
> View attachment 205108


You're clearly not on the minfare punishment plan


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

Acceptance rating is a start but they need to eliminate the peak hours


----------



## Longislandcar (Feb 10, 2018)

I dont believe Lyft is eliminating acceptance rate. I find its a totally harassing and distracting practice, the texts and emails they send about declining rides. In my area, Long Iland, Lyft riders are scarce, just not many of them. for every 5 uber pings I maybe get 1 from lyft, and its usually a low rated person WITHOUT a picture.
I read online that lyft announced in the past they were going to show the destination of the passenger, in a post last year. Well thats not happenning in my zone, no destination info. Very sloppy interface with no decline button.
I wish lyft was better in my area, and I wish they'd make the changes they are promising, but some good advertising and promotion would be good too, so consumers are more aware of it (in my region).


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Adieu said:


> You're clearly not on the minfare punishment plan


I do Lyft very secondarily to Uber.

It's called the cherry picker plan.


----------

